# Three cops shot in Phoenix



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

> PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> 
> At least one of the Chandler officers is reported to be seriously injured.
> 
> ...



FOXNews.com - 1 Phoenix Police Officer Killed, 2 Wounded

Just an FYI - there's a war going on in AZ (in case any of those open borders folks sitting comfortably in their homes 1000 miles away haven't heard about it. )


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

Mexizona


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2010)

Obama has *three wars* ongoing and he's trying to not only ignore them but make sure we don't hear about them.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

you do realize police are killed in the line of duty all over this country on a pretty much daily bases....

i dont see where the story mentions the race or ethic orgin of the killers


----------



## editec (Jul 29, 2010)

I am informed that in 2010 thus far almost 15,000 people have been killed in the drug wars in Mexico.

I expect that this mess is overflowing into our SW border states.

Yeah, this is a major problem.

Sounds to me like the narcotics mafia is taking over Mexico, and naturally that's not going to stop at the border.

What a damned shame that we're wasting our resources in ASIA when the good people in the American SW are under seige.

WEll...this is what happens when we pass laws that insure that the criminals have a constant source of revenue, folks.

Reap what you  sowed control freaking Americans


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

You are right about their race or citizenship status.  We'll find out later today I'm sure.  

Cops are not killed every day hellbitch.  God forbid.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet the perps are Christians.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes.  Because Jesus told them to. 

Hispanics are generally Catholic.  Their religion, their ethnicity, or even their skin color has nothing to do with BEING ILLEGAL.  You really shouldn't be so bigoted.


----------



## Douger (Jul 29, 2010)

editec said:


> What a damned shame that we're wasting our resources in ASIA


You meant "They are" right ?
You're just the slaves that foot the bill for them to have their fun.
Your opinion and vote no longer count.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths - Officer Down

you are right not every day but its not that odd anymore....police die in the line of duty be it near the border or not....


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll check out that link but as a news junkie, I can't recall one cop in the entire state of NJ being shot and killed. Some have died from auto accidents and heart attacks, but not gunshots. They are at war in Phoenix.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> you do realize police are killed in the line of duty all over this country on a pretty much daily bases....
> 
> i dont see where the story mentions the race or ethic orgin of the killers



The first thing that came to my mind was: Bingo Night at the Asian Seniors Hall gone horrible wrong...right?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

Funeral service honors N.J. State Trooper killed in Howell search | NJ.com


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

nj had a long spell of no one killed in action


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

Blue states are like that...there is less crime in blue states.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

We also have a lot of illegals too.  But our issues are different than AZ.  We have more problems with street gangs than drug cartels.  We should not judge.


----------



## mal (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> > PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> >
> > At least one of the Chandler officers is reported to be seriously injured.
> >
> ...



No there's NOT!... And Barry has it under Control if there is... 

I'd be VERY Concerned about the Polling Places near the Border this Fall...

VERY CONCERNED!...



peace...


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> Yes.  Because Jesus told them to.
> 
> Hispanics are generally Catholic.  Their religion, their ethnicity, or even their skin color has nothing to do with BEING ILLEGAL.  You really shouldn't be so bigoted.



They claim to be Catholic but they are responsible for closing more churches in the US than the KKK, the Protestant Reformation, and the priest abuse scandal combined.

"Me so poor" they shout from their $50,000 SUVs!!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> We should not judge.


bwahahahaha!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> > PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> >
> > At least one of the Chandler officers is reported to be seriously injured.
> >
> ...



who gives a flying fuck about three American cops being shot. All the libruls care about is the brown people. so you need to shut the fuck up Chanel.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2010)

2 suspects were killed at the scene, a private home in South Phoenix, and 2 were hospitalized, police are not releasing suspect names.

The policemen were Chandler officers. 

1 Chandler cop killed, 2 wounded in undercover drug operation in S. Phoenix - East Valley Tribune - Arizona Local News

Bingo?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Mexizona



oh it's going to be worse than that. nukeazona.. is more like it since the judge gave all brown people permission to enter at will and commit the crime of their choosing.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

editec said:


> I am informed that in 2010 thus far almost 15,000 people have been killed in the drug wars in Mexico.
> 
> I expect that this mess is overflowing into our SW border states.
> 
> ...



you must be stupid Janet said our borders are more secure than they've ever been what are you a xenophobe?


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> > PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> >
> > At least one of the Chandler officers is reported to be seriously injured.
> >
> ...



And this admin. sent a message to the illegals through the courts saying "you illegals can have our country".


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths - Officer Down
> 
> you are right not every day but its not that odd anymore....police die in the line of duty be it near the border or not....



yes, who gives a flying fuck that American cops are being killed by illegal mexicans not demonRats that's for fucking sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2010)

Liberal Judge rules: Illegals shooting cops is protected speech


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

froggy said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> ...



they sure as fuck did exactly that.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



We need to send wash. a message " we're not gonna stand for it".


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

froggy said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



They're like hellbitch, to them the fact that the southwest is being invaded and American citizens are dying along with the cops is nothing compared to their quest for brown votes. They call it collateral damage I think.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

A sting operation gone bad. Sounds like the cops need better training. I hope they get it.

In the meantime, maybe the rest of you idiots can insist that ICE be funded with enough money to do something about all the illegals that make you quake in your boots.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> A sting operation gone bad. Sounds like the cops need better training. I hope they get it.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe the rest of you idiots can insist that ICE be funded with enough money to do something about all the illegals that make you quake in your boots.



That's just it they don't want to do anything about it, if they did they would accept the states help and quit whining "your taking our job".


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama has *three wars* ongoing and he's trying to not only ignore them but make sure we don't hear about them.



You are so full opf crap your eyes are brown.  Obama is expanding the war in Afganistan far beyond what W did.  W had all his attention on Iraq and the way was lost in the real war, Afganistan.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

froggy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > A sting operation gone bad. Sounds like the cops need better training. I hope they get it.
> ...


The states "help" floods ICE with complaints about people that are more than likely not guilty of criminal behavior. If you want ICE to investigate each and every illegal that comes into contact with the police you need to fund ICE with more money.

What Arizona is attempting to do is have all Federal dollars spent on a problem that they hype up for political reasons.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Hype up? Tell that to the cops family.

"It was their own fault. Poor training" Good grief Have you NO sympathy?


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Some time you could sneak across the border and see that the so-called hype is a reality


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> A sting operation gone bad. Sounds like the cops need better training. I hope they get it.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe the rest of you idiots can insist that ICE be funded with enough money to do something about all the illegals that make you quake in your boots.



isn't funding ice in the hands of the demonRats? if ICE isn't funded it the fucking demonRats faulth.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...










that's right dead cops dead americans drug wars and kidnappings all fucking hype you nailed us.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

17,000 murders annually
more deported under Obama
 stop the cash on the retarded war on drugs and you stop the war


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

I heard they only have 6000 agents nationwide.  Prisons such as Riker's just release the violent ones because they can't get cooperation.  I think both Dems and Reps would agree that they need more.  Doesn't BHO want to hire 15,000 new IRS agents to make sure people pay their insurance premiums?  Maybe some of those folks could be trained to work with immigration.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> Hype up? Tell that to the cops family.
> 
> "It was their own fault. Poor training" Good grief Have you NO sympathy?


Absolutely...but I'm not the one bashing people in this thread. 

Cops need training and its a shame you don't want them to get it.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> I heard they only have 6000 agents nationwide.  Prisons such as Riker's just release the violent ones because they can't get cooperation.  I think both Dems and Reps would agree that they need more.  Doesn't BHO want to hire 15,000 new IRS agents to make sure people pay their insurance premiums?  Maybe some of those folks could be trained to work with immigration.



This admin has said it doesn't want to offend Mexico, regaurdless what Americans want.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > A sting operation gone bad. Sounds like the cops need better training. I hope they get it.
> ...


No, its in everyone's hands. But you don't want taxes to go up so it can't be paid for.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Why not cut out the money illegals get from taxpayers and use it, there would be more than enough.


----------



## editec (Jul 29, 2010)

We have a serious NATIONAL problem and yet some of us just cannot help but take a partisan spin on it.

You people need to grow up.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> I heard they only have 6000 agents nationwide.  Prisons such as Riker's just release the violent ones because they can't get cooperation.  I think both Dems and Reps would agree that they need more.  Doesn't BHO want to hire 15,000 new IRS agents to make sure people pay their insurance premiums?  Maybe some of those folks could be trained to work with immigration.



Oh hell, be honest the mayor of San Fran Shit Sity thumbed his nose at a woman whose two sons and her husband were shot down in the streets by an illegal from el salvador, like I said dead americans don't mean shit. san fran shit sity is still a sanctuary sity.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

True editec, but like I stated, NO ONE HAS THE SAME PROBLEMS AS AZ.  Have some sympathy.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

editec said:


> We have a serious NATIONAL problem and yet some of us just cannot help but take a partisan spin on it.
> 
> You people need to grow up.



what country do you live in? our demonRats leaders are willing to sacrifice our citizens to appease the brown people.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

froggy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


What money is that? Room and board at the jail?


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

more cops in the war on drugs = more dead cops


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

So surrender?


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

Or take away the cartels profit motive and let cops chase real criminals.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Among the key findings of The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on U.S. Taxpayers:

The $113 billion in outlays for services and benefits to illegal aliens and their families represents an average cost to native-headed households of $1,117 a year. Because the burdens of illegal immigration are not evenly distributed, the costs are much higher in states with large illegal alien populations. 
Education for the children of illegal aliens represents the single largest public expenditure at an annual cost of $52 billion. Nearly all of that cost is absorbed by state and local governments. 
The federal government recoups about one-third of its share of the costs of illegal immigration in the form of taxes collected. States, which bear a much greater share of the costs, recoup a mere 5 percent of their expenditures from taxes paid by illegal aliens. 
Granting amnesty to illegal aliens, as President Obama and others propose, would not significantly increase tax revenues generated by current illegal aliens. However, over time, amnesty would dramatically increase public costs as newly-legalized aliens become eligible for all means-tested government programs. 
Arizonas annual cost of illegal immigration is $2.5 billion. 
The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on U.S. Taxpayers provides a definitive response to the question of whether illegal aliens are a net benefit or a net drain on government coffers, stated Dan Stein president of FAIR. The report examines virtually every federal, state and local government program to determine the impact of illegal immigration on the bottom line. That bottom line $113 billion a year, and growing makes our nations failure to control illegal immigration one of the largest preventable burdens borne by American taxpayers. 

If political leaders in Washington and state capitals want to understand why the American public is demanding enforcement of our immigration laws, The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on U.S. Taxpayers, provides 113 billion good reasons, Stein concluded. 

   FAIR Releases First-of-its-Kind Comprehensive Study of Federal, State and Local Costs of Illegal Immigration


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, froggy...I do not think partisan websites are accurate.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

so the 11 million paying federal income tax wouldn't add up to much. OK


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sorry, froggy...I do not think partisan websites are accurate.



I know you'll stick up for your countrymen no matter what lies you have to tell yourself.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> so the 11 million paying federal income tax wouldn't add up to much. OK



1.  Many get paid "under the table" - no taxes there
2.  How much federal income tax do minimum wage workers pay?

C'mon.  It's peanuts.  And those paying taxes are using someone else's SS#.  Got a problem with that?  I do.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



NO it's not in EVERTONE"S hands, 50% of you leeches don't pay federal taxes. so it isn't in EVERYONE's hands at all you liar.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 Aren't you sitting on your ass collecting SS? Leech, bwahahahaha!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I'm sitting on my azz collecting what I paid for, asswipe. and I still pay taxes unlike the rest of you leeches.


----------



## editec (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> True editec, but like I stated, NO ONE HAS THE SAME PROBLEMS AS AZ. Have some sympathy.


 
I do, obviously.

I've been calling for the FEDs to come down there and deal with the problem.

I think it disgusting when our government fails at one of it PRIMARY duties.

Even more disgusting is the fact that while we're wasting trillions prodtecting Iraqi and AFghanistani people, the good people of AZ have to put up with a bunch of freaking narco criminals.

What part of me being a NATIONALIST and NOT a political partisan is still confusing you?

I fault both the Republicans when I think they're wrong and the Dems when I think they're wrong based on my belief that NATION is more important than PARTY

How you can possibly miss _that_, I surely do not know.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Hype up? Tell that to the cops family.
> ...



Well, except for Christians you mean?

Idiot...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...


 Sarcasm goes right over your head...idiot.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Sarcasm is underhanded bashing, dumbass....


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm getting the impression that far left extremists on this board are ok with cop killings and terrorism.  "Shit happens.  Move on" seems to be the mantra.  Compassionate libs?  An oxymoron?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

Tissue?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> I'm getting the impression that far left extremists on this board are ok with cop killings and terrorism.  "Shit happens.  Move on" seems to be the mantra.  Compassionate libs?  An oxymoron?


Getting? You've always had that "impression".

Every time a crime is committed you blame it on illegals...why is that?


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Bullshit,  I post crime stories all the time.  Pay attention.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I bet the perps are Christians.



What a shitheel you are.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi likes it when babies are killed, too. She's a charmer.

I think if Arizona doesn't actually attempt to secede, they are going to go militant at the very least.

I can't say I blame them.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone else use the term "brown people" but ravi?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi uses "******".


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

Babble just used a racial slur.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> > PHOENIX -- Authorities say three police officers have been shot and wounded, and one suspect killed, during an undercover operation in suburban Phoenix.
> >
> > At least one of the Chandler officers is reported to be seriously injured.
> >
> ...



The article doesn't say anything about whether they involve border violations, immigrants or anything.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tissue?



Brain?


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep.  We have to wait and see.  I'm sure we'll know by this afternoon.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> I'm getting the impression that far left extremists on this board are ok with cop killings and terrorism.  "Shit happens.  Move on" seems to be the mantra.  Compassionate libs?  An oxymoron?



You are reading it right. They are compassionate for anything that is against America.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the perps are Christians.
> ...






I'm going to have to borrow "shitheel" once in awhile..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2010)

The Phoenix Po-leece leadership do not support the people of AZ's initiative with respect to Illegals. Is that why they didn't release the names of the suspects? 

We'll see.


----------



## chanel (Jul 29, 2010)

Forthcoming.  Two are in the hospital.  Anyone wanna place a wager on their status?  Or at least their anchor parents' status?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

The cops aren't Phoenix cops...


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 29, 2010)

_Wake up americans! Obama does not give a crap about AMERICA!!!  Who voted this guy in anyway???!!!_


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 29, 2010)

chanel said:


> Just an FYI - there's a war going on in AZ (in case any of those open borders folks sitting comfortably in their homes 1000 miles away haven't heard about it. )



What is an "open borders folk"?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI - there's a war going on in AZ (in case any of those open borders folks sitting comfortably in their homes 1000 miles away haven't heard about it. )
> ...



aka demonRat.


----------



## froggy (Jul 29, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI - there's a war going on in AZ (in case any of those open borders folks sitting comfortably in their homes 1000 miles away haven't heard about it. )
> ...



Let Mexicans come to america anytime, anybody. About like it is now.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Babble just used a racial slur.



But I attributed it to you, so that makes it ok.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

"Six suspects, five black males and one Hispanic male all between the ages of 25 and 40, were detained and will be questioned, Martos says."
Three Chandler Cops Shot, One Killed, During Undercover Drug Bust in Phoenix - Phoenix News - Valley Fever

Of the three incidents of cop killings this year, all three involve hispanics.

And remember, blacks can be Hispanic as well. Race and ethnicity are two different things.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

but were they ilegal?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> "Six suspects, five black males and one Hispanic male all between the ages of 25 and 40, were detained and will be questioned, Martos says."
> Three Chandler Cops Shot, One Killed, During Undercover Drug Bust in Phoenix - Phoenix News - Valley Fever
> 
> Of the three incidents of cop killings this year, all three involve hispanics.
> ...


Have you said a prayer that the perps are illegal immigrants?  What a twit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know.
It's a drug smuggling ring. I'd say chances are at least 50/50. If not 90/10.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > "Six suspects, five black males and one Hispanic male all between the ages of 25 and 40, were detained and will be questioned, Martos says."
> ...



Have you prayed that all the wounded cops die? I'm sure you have.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

i would say the blacks are legal and most likely the hispanic...

still waiting on the situation here..they have tasered the guy but he managed to get two shots off..no hits


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

Bones, honey, there really are illegal black hispanic immigrants. You know that, right?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

yes allie i know that....but do you really think all of them are illegals?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know.
They're close to the border, they're smuggling drugs...I think some of them are. You don't have many drug smuggling rings that consist solely of American citizens. They don't work that way. You have to have operatives on both sides of the borders, and they do meet up.

Who knows, maybe they're all legal. I doubt it though.


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> but were they ilegal?



The shit will hit the fan if they are.

Undercover drug bust......One cop dead, two wounded.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

most likely gang activity


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

Illegal or not, hispanics and blacks commit a hell of alot of crime.

No wonder they don't want to live in there own countrys.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

now that made me laugh


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Illegal or not, hispanics and blacks commit a hell of alot of crime.
> 
> No wonder they don't want to live in there own countrys.



They are poor.

The poor committ more crime.


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

Samson said:


> They are poor.
> 
> The poor committ more crime.


So do the stupid.


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > They are poor.
> ...



Yep, it certainly is a crime to believe being stupid is a fuction of skin color.


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

Samson said:


> Yep, it certainly is a crime to believe being stupid is a fuction of skin color.


Whatever the reason, that fact still is that blacks and hispanics commit a hell of alot of crime.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2010)

so do whites but they can buy their way out.....

look at the differences in jail terms for cocaine and crack


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it certainly is a crime to believe being stupid is a fuction of skin color.
> ...



Poor blacks and hispanics commit a heluva lot of crime, just like poor whites, or asians.

Crime is a function of economic status, not skin pigmentation.

Interestingly, Males commit a heluva lot more crime than females, and gender is definately a genetic trait.


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> so do whites but they can buy their way out.....


There are far more poor white people in America then all other race put together.


hellbitch said:


> look at the differences in jail terms for cocaine and crack


It's not a secret that harder drugs means harder time.


----------



## Tank (Jul 29, 2010)

Samson said:


> Interestingly, Males commit a heluva lot more crime than females, and gender is definately a genetic trait.


Thats because of testosterone.

Check this out:

Serum testosterone levels in healthy young black a... [J Natl Cancer Inst. 1986] - PubMed result


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, Males commit a heluva lot more crime than females, and gender is definately a genetic trait.
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > "Six suspects, five black males and one Hispanic male all between the ages of 25 and 40, were detained and will be questioned, Martos says."
> ...



like contessera did?


----------



## user_name_guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Phoenix is the leading the race of kidnappings in the United States.  I wonder where they got that from.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 30, 2010)

> "Carlos Ledesma gave his life last night for his community," Kiyler  said at a news conference Thursday. "The events of last night are a grim  reminder of challenges faced by the law-enforcement community."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix police discuss soured drug bust that killed Chandler officer

RIP Carlos Ledesma and fuck you assholes that blamed this on Latinos.

All this death over marijuana. Fucking retarded to the extreme.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 30, 2010)

Mods, please move this to a different forum.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2010)

Legalize Marijuana.

This is not just absurd, this is Absurd Squared


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 30, 2010)

i wonder who will admit to being wrong about this and if anyone has learned any lesson from this.


----------



## chanel (Jul 30, 2010)

I was 90% sure it was illegals.  Ten percent of the time I am wrong.  

However, I'm certain the drug gang they were affiliated with has ties to Mexico.  Just a hunch.


----------



## froggy (Jul 30, 2010)

Undercover operatives know their line of work put them at risk of losing their lives or the taking of a life, that's just the cold hard fact of it. It should be recognized as that and the finger pointers should keep their mouths shut. If your going to be a criminal, or hang out with them them then you accept responsibility for your action.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 30, 2010)

no comment on the policeman killed in the line of duty?  he was hispanic.

you were wrong in your pre judgement of the situation, jumping to conclusions before the facts were in.  you were wrong in being so quick to condemn.

and i see you have learned nothing from this.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> no comment on the policeman killed in the line of duty?  he was hispanic.
> 
> you were wrong in your pre judgement of the situation, jumping to conclusions before the facts were in.  you were wrong in being so quick to condemn.
> 
> and i see you have learned nothing from this.



cut the sanctimonious crapola, when I remember all the asswipe times you people jumped to conclusions and vilified the Tea Party what a fucking bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Bullfighter (Jul 30, 2010)

chanel said:


> I was 90% sure it was illegals.  Ten percent of the time I am wrong.
> 
> However, I'm certain the drug gang they were affiliated with has ties to Mexico.  Just a hunch.



Just shoot 9 out of every 10 and you'll be 100%!!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 30, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> > no comment on the policeman killed in the line of duty?  he was hispanic.
> ...


The bitchy one blames her idiocy on others. Nothing new here.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



we mock you ravi we mock you.suck it up


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



Remember when Angels pitcher Nick Adenhart was killed by a drunk driver last spring and Willow assumed it was an illegal that committed the crime then it turned out it wasn't?

Some people never learn.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 30, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


What's really amusing is that she lives in a very white part of Florida and never interacts with Latinos at all...but at the same time she is curled up in her bed in fear of them.


----------

